

Quora Backlash Slams Head First Into Quora Backlash Backlash - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/quora-quora-quora-quora-quora-quora-quora/

======
jdp23
Great URL: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/quora-quora-quora-quora-
quo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/quora-quora-quora-quora-quora-quora-
quora/)

~~~
thankuz
Thought so too. Classic! Thanks for pointing that out.

